# Hans Zimmer's "Time" - Music from the last scene of Inception



## Cynic (Jul 31, 2010)

So immense and moving. Love that french horn entrance at 3:05.


----------



## RiffRaff (Jul 31, 2010)

Hanz Zimmmer is an amazing composer. 
When I was watching inception the other day, one of the (many) thoughts going through my head was "wow! This score is fucking excellent. I wonder who did it?". Low and behold, the credits revealed that it was Hans Zimmer and I was like "Right on!"


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Hans Zimmer is great, but he also has a crack team of ghost writers working for him in his company Remote Control Productions.

I think Hans usually works on the main themes and end pieces, though I more or less know for a fact sometimes he sometimes delegates this duty to his more experienced staff as I listen to their music too and you can usually tell a composer as they have signature motifs in their pieces.

This particular piece makes me feel such intense emotional that it borders on suicidal, that my friends is the mark of a great composer.


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2010)

*Hans Zimmer is amazing, probably one of the best composers of our time.

These guys, who also write music for movies, got some really good tracks. Here is a cool piece by them:
*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlL_-5VfQJI


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Anton said:


> *Hans Zimmer is amazing, probably one of the best composers of our time.
> 
> These guys, who also write music for movies, got some really good tracks. Here is a cool piece by them:
> *
> ...



Two Steps From Hell is run by Nick Phoenix, who is also a great composer. All of his work is done on EastWest, but when you see an advert for a film, 7 times out of 10 he or someone in TSFH has written it.


----------



## Anton (Jul 31, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Two Steps From Hell is run by Nick Phoenix, who is also a great composer. All of his work is done on EastWest, but when you see an advert for a film, 7 times out of 10 he or someone in TSFH has written it.



It's him and Thomas Bergersen, this actual track was composed by Thomas if im not mistaken....


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Anton said:


> It's him and Thomas Bergersen, this actual track was composed by Thomas if im not mistaken....



I know


----------



## Cynic (Jul 31, 2010)

If only I could write something like this.


----------



## Danxile (Jul 31, 2010)

I remember seeing the last scene and just having this huge smile on my face at how well the music accompanied the ending to this epic masterpiece.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 31, 2010)

Danxile said:


> I remember seeing the last scene and just having this huge smile on my face at how well the music accompanied the ending to this epic masterpiece.



Same here.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 31, 2010)

Danxile said:


> I remember seeing the last scene and just having this huge smile on my face at how well the music accompanied the ending to this epic masterpiece.



I did as well. I also had the same reaction at learning it was Hans Zimmer. It made a whole lot of sense while I sitting there through the credits; there were points of the score that had very similar timbres to pieces from the collected "Pirates of the Carribean" scores. Excellent movie and equally impressive score!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 31, 2010)

Simple piece, but so epic. Hans Zimmer is the soundtrack to my life.


----------



## revclay (Jul 31, 2010)

That piece is fantastic. That was my favorite piece of the score from that movie, for sure. So powerful. Hans Zimmer is pretty much amazing. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Trespass (Jul 31, 2010)

Hans Zimmer is a great composer? Sorry, but Nick Phoenix/Two Steps From Hell absolutely blow him away. Zimmer has written five-six pieces in his life, and recycled them with new motifs like madlibs. Listen to an epic scene in Dark Knight, Inception, *insert other Zimmer scored piece here*. Listen to a love scene, mysterious/ambiguous scene (Da Vinci code) etc. 

He's also known to farm out a lot of work to other composers under his employ.

Edit: Beaten.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 31, 2010)

For some reason, I read this as something about Zimmers Hole.


----------



## xtrustisyoursx (Jul 31, 2010)

thought you guys might like this:



pretty clever


----------



## MSalonen (Jul 31, 2010)

I love this score. So much. I was actually just thinking the same thing about this exact piece within Inception.


----------



## Triple-J (Aug 1, 2010)

I dig this and his work with James Newton Howard for the Chris Nolan Batman movies but apart from that I feel some of his previous stuff is just too typically "Hollywood" sounding and obvious. 
I'm excited to hear what he does for the next Bat-movie though as he stated around the time of "Begins" that he already has a heroic theme for the character (think of the one in the Burton movies) and that during the creation of the "Inception" soundtrack he actually kept a few pieces aside for use in it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 1, 2010)

xtrustisyoursx said:


> thought you guys might like this:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty clever




i saw that video a little while ago, and was amazed at how brilliant it was. that's the song they play through the dream, btw, which makes it even more badass!

everyone go here:
http://www.ustream.tv/inceptionpremiere

then on the timeline of the video, you see two little "markers". click right before the first one, and keep with it to see a performance by hans zimmer and johnny marr, performing soundtrack music from the movie. it's awesome!


----------



## RedSkull (Aug 1, 2010)

Clash of the Titans also got loads of amazing songs, bought the movie almost only for the songs in it




and 3:57 to 4:22 in this one come back few times in the movie


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2010)

Dear RedSkull,

Post more of your music.

Sincerely, 

Everyone


----------



## boni (Aug 1, 2010)

hans zimmer, Clint Mansell, John Murphy

my favourites


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Im a big Hans Zimmer fan. I also totally dig Danny Elfmans work as well as many others....


----------



## Xaios (Aug 2, 2010)

I also loved the music for this movie. A great composer can really elevate the movie experience and make it so much more.

Probably my favorite movie music is the score from Star Trek IV: The Undiscovered Country, which was written by Cliff Eidelman. The music for the whole movie is absolutely gorgeous, but the overture is incredible:


And this gem from the end of the movie:


Also, the original theatrical release of the very first Star Trek movie had a wonderful overture known as "Ilia's Theme":


Hell, nearly all the Star Trek movies have great music.

Also, Star Trek DS9 probably had the greatest opening score of any television show pretty much ever:


----------



## Louis Cypher (Aug 2, 2010)

Nick1 said:


> Im a big Hans Zimmer fan. I also totally dig Danny Elfmans work as well as many others....



Love Zimmer, the soundtracks to the two Batman films are so amazing, specially love the one long drawn out note he uses as the Joker's "theme" almost, used to amazing affect to add to the tense and the sense of threat, liek in Wayne's apartment when he comes to kidnap Harvey. Why so Serious? is probably my favorite of that soundtrack. think the ost to Black Rain is up there as well, plus Sherlock Holmes last year too was genius in line with the tone of the film. Gladiator obviously as well

I loved Elfman, I think he was the perfect musical foil to Burton but lately its all sounding the same to me, but his influence specially on metal actually is immense. Lot of that Sixx:AM interval music is a massive rip off of Elfman's scores. 

One well worth checking out is Chris Vrenna, if you can get it get hold of the score to the American McGee Alice game. fantastic scrore.


----------

